# New substrate-Tropica "nature soil"



## zig (18 Sep 2008)

Coming soon!

Looks interesting, an ADA aquasoil clone I wonder. don't know about the brown but the black looks good, no doubt it will be expensive, on a par with Aquasoil for cost anyway.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/naturesoiltestlayout

Edit: or is it a gravel?


----------



## planter (18 Sep 2008)

looks nice! its not clear that its made by Tropica though?


----------



## zig (18 Sep 2008)

Well it says in the spec," Fertilized substrate: Tropica AquaCare"  so I assumed it was a fertilized substrate made by Tropica. 

Apparently not though, it is in development by by Oliver Knott himself, he intends to bring out his own product line in the near future according to Anti-Pjerrot over on ASW forum, a welcome addition anyhow.


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Sep 2008)

Cool. 8)  I hope Oliver can produce something with equal performance for a lot lower price. Competition might help drive prices down. We're paying way too much now for stuff that's basically kitty litter on steroids...

Cheers,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Sep 2008)

Looks interesting. Tropica are a quality brand, so it will be interesting to see results and more information. If it is like Aquasoil, to have any chance against ADA, they would have to beat it on price, they may find it hard to recrute the hardcore ADA fans I think.If it does the same job and is cheaper, I would buy it!


----------



## a1Matt (18 Sep 2008)

at the other end of the scale, it would have to be cheap to attract those who have been successfully growing plants in gravel (that includes me!)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Sep 2008)

Hey,

I found out a little more about this product while at Glea on firday with Dan. I had a chat with the guys on the Tropica stand. The product Oliver Knott is using is not a Tropica product, it is his own soil. Tropica ( I think ) are doing some tests on it for him but thats all ( as far as Im awear ) they have to do with it. Im also lead to belive it will also be cheaper than the other brands.

Cheers.


----------



## zig (21 Sep 2008)

Is it just a gravel though? It seems to be. So no nutrient content.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Sep 2008)

As far as Im aware, its a soil style substrate, like the aqua soil we are familair with.

Cheers.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Oct 2008)

Looks good, nice to have a cheaper 'ADA' soil.

Sam


----------

